# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Επισκευή τροφοδοτικού

## m.sgoyros

Καλησπέρα έχω 2 (καμένα) τροφοδοτικά υπολογιστή , εκτός υπολογιστή αν τα ανάψω με πράσινο μαύρο ανάβουν και έχουν όλες τις τάσεις +3,+5,+12...... αλλά αν τους βάλω πάνω κάτι να τραβήξει ρεύμα π.χ ένα σκληρό πέφτουν οι τάσεις και δεν ανάβει ο σκληρός αλλά δεν σβήνει το τροφοδοτικό. τα έχω ανοίξει και έχω μετρήσει σχεδόν τα πάντα αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι καμένο. Τι μπορεί να ναι ???? Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## China

Δες αν είναι φουσκωμένοι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί. Οι περισσότερες βλάβες τροφοδοτικών οφείλονται στους ηλεκτρολυτικούς.

----------


## FILMAN

Έτσι. Ακόμα και φουσκωμένοι να μην είναι μπορεί να έχουν πρόβλημα. Άλλαξέ τους με καινούριους καλής ποιότητας (= χαμηλού ESR). Για τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς κοντά στις εξόδους του τροφοδοτικού μιλάμε πάντα.

----------


## m.sgoyros

Έχω μετρήσει όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς που έχει και είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## FILMAN

Τους μέτρησες και ως προς την ESR τους, ή μόνο ως προς την χωρητικότητα;

----------


## m.sgoyros

Τη χωρητικότητα μέτρησα. Δεν εχω ESR METER . Υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να την μετρήσω ?

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι, σε αυτή την περίπτωση αναγκαστικά τους αλλάζεις όλους, έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν κοστίζουν πολύ.

----------


## m.sgoyros

Τους άλλαξα αλλά πάλι το ίδιο κάνει.

----------


## nestoras

> Καλησπέρα έχω 2 (καμένα) τροφοδοτικά υπολογιστή , εκτός υπολογιστή αν τα ανάψω με πράσινο μαύρο ανάβουν και έχουν όλες τις τάσεις +3,+5,+12...... αλλά αν τους βάλω πάνω κάτι να τραβήξει ρεύμα π.χ ένα σκληρό πέφτουν οι τάσεις και δεν ανάβει ο σκληρός αλλά δεν σβήνει το τροφοδοτικό. τα έχω ανοίξει και έχω μετρήσει σχεδόν τα πάντα αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι καμένο. Τι μπορεί να ναι ???? Ευχαριστώ.



Τον σκληρό δίσκο τον βάζεις απευθείας στο τροφοδοτικό ή μέσω μητρικής;
Λέω μπας κι έχει πρόβλημα η μητρική σου κι όχι το τροφοδοτικό...

Δοκίμασε να ανάψεις καμιά λάμπα αυτοκινήτου 12V με σκέτο το τροφοδοτικό και να προσθέσεις κι ένα ακόμη φορτίο στα 5V (πχ άλλη μια λάμπα).

Αν έχεις κάνει τις δοκιμές εκτός μητρικής τότε άκυρο!  :Smile:

----------


## m.sgoyros

Της δοκιμές της κάνω εκτός μητρικής. ο σκληρός ήταν παράδειγμα ότι κ να βάλω το ίδιο κάνει εκτός αν βάλω ανεμιστηράκι που τραβάει λίγο ρεύμα οπότε λειτουργεί .

----------


## China

Δοκίμασε να μετρήσεις ωμικά όλες τις ράγες από τις τάσεις εξόδου. Μπορεί κάπου να έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα και μόλις τραβάς παραπάνω ρεύμα να κλείνει το τροφοδοτικό για να μην καεί.
Επίσης σε τροφοδοτικά με πολλές τάσεις εξόδου καλό είναι να ελέγχεις μία μία τις τάσεις. Για παράδειγμα ένας σκληρός δίσκος απαιτεί 2 ξεχωριστές τάσεις τροφοδοσίας για να λειτουργήσει, οπότε δεν γνωρίζεις σε ποια τάση έχεις βλάβη.

----------


## m.sgoyros

Μα όπως λέω κ στην αρχή το τροφοδοτικό δεν κλείνει πέφτουν οι τάσεις του.δλδ η + 12 πέφτει στα 10-11 , η 5 στα 4 .

----------


## G.G.

Αλλαξε και τους πυκνωτες της ανορθωσης στην εισοδο στα 220V

----------


## sakisr

Δες Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54971 και βαλε εικονικο φορτιο, γιατι νομιζω οτι εκτος υπολογιστη δεν δουλευει με τις τασεις στον ''αερα'. http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62987

----------

